# medewerker / collega



## fas_et_nefas

Beste leden,  vooraf: hoi aan alle, dit is mijn eerste posting.   Mijn vraag draait om het verschil tussen "collega" en "medewerker". Ik was zojuist bij de bank waar ik naar een van de mederwerkers (of werknemers?) zei: "Ik heb vandaag al met uw medewerkster gesproken en zij heeft gezegd dat ze (...) voor mij doet" (en ze heeft het niet gedaan, dus was ik zelf bij de bank). Nou, op de weg naar huis dacht ik dan dat ik misschien de collega van de aangestelde fout benoemd heb: Dus mijn vraag: Als ik "uw medewerkster" naar een van de aangestelde zeg, impliceer ik dan dat de persoon die ik spreek de baas is of kan hij evenwel ook alleen maar een van de medewerkers zijn, wat gelijkheid zou impliceren? Ik hoop het is duidelijk wat ik bedoel (als jullie waarschijnlijk kunnen zien, mijn Nederlands is vrij beperkt).  Bij voorbaat bedankt, fas_et_nefas  P.S. Ik zou heel blij zijn als jullie in het allgemeen foutjes in mijn posting zouden corrigeren.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

P.S. Waarom zijn bij het posten mijn alinea's verdwenen? En hoe maak ik alinea's die bij het versturen bestaan blijven?


----------



## Couch Tomato

Een medewerker bij een bedrijf heeft vaak meerdere collega's. 



fas_et_nefas said:


> Ik was zojuist bij de bank waar ik naar een  van de mederwerkers (of werknemers?) zei: "Ik heb vandaag al met uw  medewerkster gesproken en zij heeft gezegd dat ze (...) voor mij doet"  (en ze heeft het niet gedaan, dus was ik zelf bij de bank).



Dit klopt niet. Je haalt _collega _en _medewerker _door elkaar. Logisch is:_ Ik heb vandaag al met uw *collega *gesproken en zij zei tegen mij dat zij het zal doen. Echter heeft zij het niet gedaan en daarom ben ik nu bij u._


----------



## Peterdg

fas_et_nefas said:


> P.S. Waarom zijn bij het posten mijn alinea's verdwenen? En hoe maak ik alinea's die bij het versturen blijven bestaan blijven?


Dit heeft vaak te maken met de browser die je gebruikt (gebruik je een oudere versie?). Je kan ook proberen de cache van je browser te "clearen" of een andere "editor"-instelling te gebruiken. Helemaal bovenaan de wordreference forum pagina, in de blauwe balk, staat "Settings" (ik gebruik de Engelse interface; als je een andere taal gebruikt, dan kan dit anders heten). Wanneer je daar naartoe gaat, krijg je een volgende pagina. Daar klik je op "General settings" (links op de pagina) en dan krijg je opnieuw een andere pagina. Behoorlijk ver naar het einde toe van die pagina, kan je de "editor interface" kiezen: Er is een "enhanced interface", een "basic" editor en een "standaard" editor. Het kan ook helpen als je daar een andere instelling kiest.

Veel geluk.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Bedankt voor jullie antwoorden, Couch Tomato en Peterdg.

Echter, ben ik nog steeds niet zeker of ik het verschil tussen allebij termen goed begrijp. Ik denk wat ik me eigenlijk  voor intereseer, is de "situationelle logica" van "medewerker" en  "collega". Nou, de zin die mijn vraag zou beantwoorden in Couch Tomato's  posting is de volgende:



> Een medewerker bij een bedrijf heeft vaak meerdere collega's



Zover  ik dit begrijp, zegt men dus medewerker vanuit het perspectief van het  bedrijf en collega's zijn de medewerkers onder elkaar. Kloppt dat? En  zoals boven al gezegd: Wat zou zijn als ik met de baas van een bedrijf  spreek - mag ik dan tegen hem van zijn mederwerkers spreken of  impliceert dit zoiets als (te) grote afhankelijkheid (zoals een heer van  "zijn" slaf spreekt om een extreem voorbild te noemen)? 

En Peterdg, ik heb nu even JavaScript op deze site toegestaan, ik denk nu zou het lukken met de alinea's.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Nog een nagedachte over het woord "medewerker" die mijn verwarring misschien kan verklaren: Ik dacht altijd de term "medewerker" betekent hetzelfe als "collega" omdat ik blijkbaar het vorzetsel "mede" fout (of te sterk) heb geinterpreteerd. Voor mij betekende het "mede" een onmiddelijk "samen-zijn", dus zoals in collega. Maar het lijkt dat het "mede" hier niet zo sterk kan worden geduid. "Mede" beduit hier alleen een "samen-zijn" vanuit het perspektief van het bedrijf, maar niet onderling. Zou dat kunnen? Wat zeggen van oorsprong nederlandstalige over deze redenering?


----------



## Syzygy

Jouw verwarring verwart mij een beetje, fas_et_nefas. Als ik het goed begrijp, worden _medewerker_ en collega toch juist op dezelfde manier gebruikt als respectievelijk _Mitarbeiter_ en _Kollege_ in het Duits, dus niet zoals Engels _co-worker_ en _colleague_. Of is het taalgebruik daar in het Oostenrijks-Duits anders? Ook in het Duits lijkt me _mit_- in dat geval niet de betekenis van _samen_ te hebben zoals bij andere woorden zoals _medecursist_, _medespeler_ of dergelijke, maar meer zoals bij _meeloper_, dus de klemtoon ligt op het feit dat je _"ook aan iets meedoet"_ en niet per se dat je het "_met anderen samen doet"_. Maar misschien is mijn taalgevoel hier te veel op mijn eigen taal gebaseerd, een expert zal het ons zeker beter verklaren.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Heel interessant, bedankt voor je contributie, Syzygy. Ik denk er zijn meerdere punten die weliswaar samenhangen, maar die ook apart kunnen (of zullen) worden gediscuteerd :

1) Waarvan is mijn verwarring afkomstig?

2) Wat zijn eigenlijk de juiste betekenissen van mee/mede in het Nederlands en het Duits bij samengestelde woorden (de vraag naar het Duits of zelfs de vergelijking van Nederlands en Duits zou je ook 2b) kunnen noemen, en deze vraag zou natuurliijk principieel de reden voor 1) kunnen zijn)?

Ad1) Maar eigenlijk denk ik niet dat ik een Duitse constructie op Nederlands heb overgedragen, zoals jij immers ook zegt: Want "medewerker" en "Mitarbeiter" worden soortgelijk of überhaupt helemaal gelijk gebruikt. Het kan nu ook zijn, denk ik, dat hier een andere vorm van "translatie" het eigenlijk probleem is. Ik spreek sinds enige jaren meestal Engels, zowel op werk als thuis. Dus kan het wel zijn dat ik hier onbewust het Engelse "model" met "co-worker" heb gebruikt.

Ad2) Desondanks ben ik nog steeds niet zeker, tenminste wat het Duits betreft, en dit kan wel een regionaal verschil zijn. Is de betekenis van "mee/mede" en "mit" als "meedoen", maar niet "samen doen", ook in composita in het Duits een reele en vaak voorkomende betekenis? Volgens mijn taalgevoel is het niet zo, maar dat kan een regionaal verschil zijn of zelfs een idiosyncrasie van mijn kant.

Sorry geen antwoorden, alleen maar sommige fragmentarische gedachtes.


----------



## Couch Tomato

Twee mensen die samen aan één project werken, zijn niet elkaars medewerkers. De "mede" in "medewerkers" kan deze indruk wekken, maar toch is dat niet zo. Bob en Klaas zijn medewerkers bij een bank. Zij werken samen aan één project. Bob is Klaas' collega en vice versa.


----------



## Lopes

Als je zegt 'uw medewerkers' dan slaat dat eigenlijk op mensen die voor je werken, niet met je. Medewerker is dus meer een synoniem van werknemer.


----------



## fas_et_nefas

Dank jullie wel, Couch Tomato en Lopes. Ik denk dat ik het verschil nu goed begrijp. Tegen een baas kan ik wel "uw medewerkers" zeggen, hoewel dat misschien ietsje paternalistisch klinkt.


----------

